# Alpine juba 3546 class A 2x100 Watts amp! Old school ! RARE



## Yuwei (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't miss this Class A amp! Sell on ebay.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Link:

Alpine Juba 3546 Class A 2x100 Watts Amp Old School RARE No 7909 | eBay


----------

